# Strange days



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my seat on the sidelines.
For now I owe nothing to anyone ,no explanations to give, no painful memories to rehash.
Now when I see the ex, theres more and more I dont recognize.
It took the burying of an axe to see the broken rings within the tree's core.
Some have said they think she's doing things or creating issues to keep me within arms reach, but I have a detachable sleeve, and she'll be left with it if she grabs on.

These are really weird days. For the lack of the heartache thats filled my days prior to now, I am not quite sure what to feel. 
So I picked a seat on the sidelines, and took a break, and watched the rest of them all still run the game.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey Shoo, How you been? Sounds like your doing alright.

Yep I'm still lurking and trying to get though each day like the rest of us. Some days are far better then others for me.

I haven't completely peeled off the tire marks she applied to me but doing alright.


----------



## Shooboomafoo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Shoeguy!
Doing alright today. Still journaling here on TAM, but its getting a lot better at the home front and new life. 
Ive got a few bruises too, but nothing lasting.
I am glad you are doing good too, man.


----------



## Shoeguy (Jun 23, 2011)

We come a long way haven't we. I also think it has a lot to do with TAM. Certainly helps me to get things out and also read what others choose to share.

One day at a time I guess. Problem is I want to get to the other end of these dark days ASAP!


----------



## OldGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad you continue to journal here on TAM, Shoo. I always enjoy reading your posts; very moving and insightful. You're a good writer.


----------



## ing (Mar 26, 2011)

I have the same feeling about being on the sidelines. It occurred to me a few days ago that although the STBXW [ only a few weeks now] has a new job I have no idea, what she is doing, who she is working for or where it is. 

I was going to write a long screed about latest developments,but I can't be bothered I will probably update the CWI thread to wind it up later. 

It is only now when I look back that I see what a mess I was.


----------

